# PDX to Bellingham: Will i have time to retrieve and put checked baggage in bus?



## Paul g. (Sep 13, 2021)

Helping to move my daughter into College in Bellingham, had the idea that I could ride the train up and take advantage of the generous check bags policy. But it looks like in Seattle I have to recover the checked bags and put them into the bus.

I don't mind doing this but turnaround is only 25 minutes and we are going to have two of those large 70 linear inch bags. Wondering if anyone has experience with:

1. How long to recover the checked bags in Seattle / King Station?
2. Are there limits on bag size in the bus?


----------



## Willbridge (Sep 13, 2021)

I haven't made that bus connection but know the layout of King Street Station and it's not a long distance from baggage to bus. On Amtrak Thruway connections the bus driver _usually _has a manifest from Amtrak and is expecting you (not often true on Greyhound-operated trips). If time is tight, have your daughter walk out to tell the bus driver that you are on the way.

Greyhound has its own dimensional limits that are casually enforced. Thruway carriers like the Bellingham run usually go with anything Amtrak accepts. All of this info is subject to correction but is based on many trips on Thruway connections.


----------



## Triley (Oct 8, 2021)

Thruway bus 5622 is a guaranteed connection, and will wait for passengers with checked bags. The Cascades thruway buses all have the same devices conductors have, and know how many people to expect.


----------

